# Bowhunter Meeting



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

In light of the recent pending changes to the way we hunt buck deer in Utah...Bowhunters of Utah is holding a meeting at Wilde Arrow in Centerville on Wednesday November 3rd. The meeting will start at 7pm...1900 for you military minded folk. Anyone who values statewide archery or just wants to have their voice heard regarding the proposed changes is welcome to come.
Wilde Arrow is just off Parrish Lane on the west side of I-15.
Any questions can be directed to myself
Justin Muery
[email protected]
801-726-6996
Feel free to text, email, or call


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

I will be there.thanks for the heads up


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

I plan on being there.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

So is this in regards to a rebuttal to the proposed changes? Those aren't yet a done deal are they?


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

it's in regards to the proposed changes. We want to gather input and educate people on the changes and the pros and cons of each. Based on this meeting we will be more prepared to be the voice for hunters, bowhunters specifically, when we attend the RACs.


----------



## stillhuntin (Feb 14, 2008)

Riverrat77 said:


> So is this in regards to a rebuttal to the proposed changes? *Those aren't yet a done deal are they*?


That's the point of the meeting. Voice your opinion so BOU can represent you, the bowhunter.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Is there a box to check for "leave well enough alone"? How about go Brewster's Millions and check "none of the above"? :lol: Just an extremely simplistic view but IMHO, lets quit trying to be so cute with our management before we all wind up chasing spikes and two points once every five years when we finally manage to draw our "LE" general archery tag. :?


----------



## bloodtrail (Sep 20, 2007)

I can't be there, but I have emailed every member of the RAC who is willing to post an email address! Thank you for what you are doing to protect our statewide archery hunt!!! WE MUST BE HEARD OR WE WILL LOOSE!!!


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

I won't be able to make the meeting, but I support anything you guys can come up with that keeps the statewide archery hunt and extended archery hunts open. Let them cut the time and tags on the successfull hunts and leave the low success hunts alone. Maybe make more of an incentive for guys to put the guns down and pick up a bow.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

friendly reminder for the meeting tonight
Wilde Arrow
470 N 1100 W
Centerville
7pm


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

I can't make it there.

I would hope you do not divide the hunters. Stand firm with everyone- keep the current system with some tweaks like what the UDWR is proposing. If bowhunters jump into their own boat and try to keep statewide while the Regional ship sinks then I know archers will end up micro-ed also.

Best of luck tonight.


----------



## wileywapati (Sep 9, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Mike.... As usual it's pretty **** right on.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Packout said:


> I can't make it there.
> 
> I would hope you do not divide the hunters. Stand firm with everyone- keep the current system with some tweaks like what the UDWR is proposing. If bowhunters jump into their own boat and try to keep statewide while the Regional ship sinks then I know archers will end up micro-ed also.
> 
> Best of luck tonight.


I concur!


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

So how did the meeting go? Anything good come out of it?

Let's hear the update.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

Meeting went well! Had some good discussion of the options available to us as bow hunters to maintain the opportunity available to us and to other hunters as well.
The concensus coming out of the meeting was a unanimous agreement to keep things status quo and worst case scenario to fall back on Option #1 (which is pretty much status quo, but with more tag cuts).
So going in to the RACs and final Wildlife Board Meeting it will be BOU, UBA, and MDF all proposing to keep things status quo or Option #1 if the WB is dead set on changing something.
For those of you that aren't aware...there already is a Mule Deer Plan in place that is only 1 year in progress that utilizes the same strategy put forth in Option #1. This plan addresses problem areas such as we have seen with the Cache, Stansbury, etc units within the 5 larger regions.
Right now there are plans in the making to organize a CAMO CAUCUS for the day of the Wildlife Board Meeting at the DNR building on North Temple. Standby for details, but this will be a gathering of ALL HUNTERS to show our support for the current Mule Deer Plan and letting it play out before we start breaking the state up into smaller units that still won't address predator issues, development on winter range issues, and habitat improvement issues. Oh and don't forget the idea to cut AT LEAST 13,000 tags after only 1 year of data analysis.
Once again thanks to all of you who showed up last night and added to the discussion! We can make a difference if we go at this together!


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

It was a good meeting and a pretty good turn out to. Like said some good stuff come out of this meeting. With the CAMO CAUCUS all hunters need to come to this. So keep your eye open for this and then we need all of you guys to pass on the word. Nice job guys last night.


----------



## Stellarmike (Mar 12, 2009)

Great idea! Glad to hear there are some groups on the same page!


----------

